# Italian Grill



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Italian Grill by Mario Batali (author). Beatriz da Costa (photographer)

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

